# What is the best thing to feed Malamute puppy?



## tankncoco (Sep 8, 2011)

My sister is getting a malamute puppy and the breeder is feeding Taste of the wild but has told us that the puppy has had some loose stool. She said the food is probably to rich for his tummy. She wants to change the food to something that will help with the loose stool. We have doing alot of reading and many people say not to feed puppy food becuase of growing too fast. They said some brands large breed puppy food is better and will help so that he grows slower since the large breeds have the risk of hip dysplasia. We have looked all over but are still not sure which she should feed. Any suggestions?


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Rhett was "baby cannon butt" when we got him...nasty poops, but a TOTAL clean bill of health, including fecal exam!! The ONLY thing that helped him was switching to Prey Model Raw! (I used www.preymodelraw.com to help me move my babies to it, along with chatting with the authors!)


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

A lot of puppy loose stool has to do with overfeeding. How much food is she feeding, and how big is the puppy now?


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

TOTW is a great food (and it tends to cost less than other high quality foods). It could be that she is overfeeding. However, you might want to find out what type of TOTW she is feeding and try a different one. Other high quality foods are Acana, Orijen, Blue Buffalo Wilderness, Innova and Innova EVO, Instinct, and Wellness Core.


----------



## Robinsilva (Sep 19, 2011)

I preferred food for puppies is Premium Edge Dry Dog Food for Puppies, Chicken, Rice and Vegetable!!! and As the puppy gets older there must be some variety in their diet!! For more information just go here:

alaskanmalamute.us/hudsons-malamutes-faq-food.html


----------

